# Who Makes Forged Irons Nowadays?



## Whitey (Apr 19, 2010)

ok, i think thats the right way to phrase my question. what i am talking about are irons similar to the Ram Tour Grind irons i had back in the 80s and 90s. its my understanding that Titleist MB irons are close. also have been told Mizuno and Cleveland make something similar.

can anyone help me out here? i just want to find out for sure whats available before i go out and buy something.

Mike


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

hhhmmm not sure this quiet right most good brands make a forged set my Srixon irons are forged and I love the feel of them over my old cast club. If you a looking to get new clubs I wouldnt go off someone saying these and similar to those, they may be but I suggest you see if you can try a demo club or two to see if you like the feel of the club.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

****** said:


> ok, i think thats the right way to phrase my question. what i am talking about are irons similar to the Ram Tour Grind irons i had back in the 80s and 90s. its my understanding that Titleist MB irons are close. also have been told Mizuno and Cleveland make something similar.
> 
> can anyone help me out here? i just want to find out for sure whats available before i go out and buy something.
> 
> Mike


There are all sorts of forged irons available. My Titleist AP2 irons are forged player's dual cavity. I had a set of Golden Ram forged blades that I bought back in the mid 70's, but I don't shop for blades these days, so I really don't know what specific models are available. I do like my AP2's though.


----------

